# CC-Rennen bei Hitzacker...



## Beppo (15. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin,
die Winterpause ist beendet! Das erste Event findet am 07.03.2004 in Meudelfitz bei Hitzacker statt!  

Eine "grobe" Wegbeschreibung:
http://gis.stadtplan.de/txnet/printImage.jsp?signature=%A9+2003+Stadtplan.de+%2F+ScoutGeomatics%A9

Anmeldung:
http://www.bikeshop-luechow.de/Fahrad/Fah.in2.htm

Wer kommt mit? 

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Martinbaby (15. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, Beppo. Aber leider kann ich am 07.03. nicht ...

Viel Spaß und Erfolg für Dich jedenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (15. Februar 2004)

Beim ersten Link bekomm ich ne Fehlermeldung. Aber für mich ist es sowieso noch etwas früh, muss erst mehr Kondition aufbauen 

Rick


----------



## oropeza (15. Februar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Beim ersten Link bekomm ich ne Fehlermeldung. Aber für mich ist es sowieso noch etwas früh, muss erst mehr Kondition aufbauen
> 
> Rick



Och komm´, wer hat schon Form Anfang März. Im Vergelich zu den Vorjahren wurde sonst um diese Zeit als Saison-opener der Marathon mit 80 km gefahren und der Höllenritt mit 40 km als Saison-Abschluß


----------



## Kaiowana (15. Februar 2004)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> die Winterpause ist beendet! Das erste Event findet am 07.03.2004 in Meudelfitz bei Hitzacker statt!
> Wer kommt mit?
> 
> Gruß, Beppo


Mahlzeit auch,
so, das ist doch was feines. Die erste Möglichkeit die Form zu testen.  
Ich bin dabei


----------



## Mad-Line (19. Februar 2004)

hey Jungs hab doch schon ein theat gepostet 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=101491

für alle die meinen das sie noch nicht gut drauf sind das sind wir alle nicht
bei dem rennen fahren auch viele anfänger mit die ihr abziehen könnt *g

allgemein ist das ziehmlich logga da 

los jetzt Anmelden !!


----------



## Catsoft (19. Februar 2004)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit auch,
> so, das ist doch was feines. Die erste Möglichkeit die Form zu testen.
> Ich bin dabei



Hallo!
Wohl eher: Seine Form aufbauen    Ich machs dieses Jahr auf die harte Tour: Kein grundlagentraining auf Malle, dafür eine Rennen 

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Hoffentlich ist das Wetter halbwegs brauchbar!


----------



## Beppo (29. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin,

ich fahre aus Geesthacht wohl so um 9.30 uhr max. 9.45 uhr los. ( Sportstadion an der B5 ) 
40 km sind doch zu packen? Das entspricht doch etwa der letzten Tour in den HaBe´s. Und wir sind auch schon ganz andere Touren zusammen gefahren, längere und schnellere. 
So  und nun mal hoch von Sofa und ab nach Meudelfitz / Hitzacker...  


Bis denne, Gruß
Beppo


----------



## Kaiowana (1. März 2004)

Los Leute,
kommt mit.
Das erste Rennen dieses Jahr  
Mal sehen ob sich das Training gelohnt hat.

Wer von Euch ist noch dabei?
Wie sieht's mit 'ner Fahgemeinschaft aus?


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. März 2004)

Also ich werde wohl auch mitkommen...  

Mein Ziel: Nicht Letzter werden...  

Edit: Einen Platz auf meinem Fahrradträger und ein warmes Plätzchen in meinem Wagen kann ich auch noch anbieten...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Kaiowana (1. März 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich werde wohl auch mitkommen...
> Mein Ziel: Nicht Letzter werden...
> Gruss,
> Janus


Wunderbar    
Dein Ziel ist zu locker packen - gemeinsam packen wir das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (1. März 2004)

...habe ich das Rennen in Hitzacker auch. Nach HSV letzten Samstag und CTF am Sonntag muß ich aber noch in harte Verhandlungen mit meiner Regierung treten, ob ich diesen Sonntag schon wieder raus zum Spielen darf.  

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Alan (1. März 2004)

Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> ... und CTF am Sonntag muß ich aber noch in harte Verhandlungen mit meiner Regierung treten ...



Hast Du Deine Regierung etwa nicht mitgenommen zu HSV und CTF? Sowas... Dann beklag Dich auch nicht über harte Verhandlunge.   Die CTF war ja nun echt seeehr locker... Und ein Specialized-Fully war doch in Regierungsbegleitung dabei... Waren wir in einer Gruppe? 

Saludos

Det


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2004)

In welcher Gruppe wars du?


----------



## bofh_marc (1. März 2004)

@ Alan: Faehrst Du da auch mit. Ich waere wohl an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit interessiert (Wir wohnen ja quasi um die Ecke). Ansonsten weiss ich nicht, ob sich das alles fuer mich lohnt.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Alan (1. März 2004)

@Robert: Ich bin in der dritten oder vierten Gruppe losgekommen. Hab aber wenig Bekannte gesehen - weder von der Straße noch aus dem Gelände.

@marc: Ich fahre nicht nach Hitzacker, am kommenden WE bin ich bereis ausgebucht. Leider ein weiterer Anwärter auf den letzten Platz weniger... 

Allen Startenden viel Erfolg!

D


----------



## Tracer (2. März 2004)

Hey Jungs....ich wuensche euch viel Spass und Erfolg  
Kai ....hoffe du kommst ohne Platten ans Ziel  !
Beppo.... reisst Kai's Ventil nicht ab  !
Janus..... finde ich super das du mit machst....   !
Gruss
W.S.
Hoffe ihr schreibt ein Rennbericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiowana (2. März 2004)

Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs....ich wuensche euch viel Spass und Erfolg
> Kai ....hoffe du kommst ohne Platten ans Ziel  !


Das hoffe ich ehrlich gesagt auch.....  


			
				Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Beppo.... reisst Kai's Ventil nicht ab  !


Dazu sage ich jetzt mal nix........  


			
				Tracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ihr schreibt ein Rennbericht!


Das ist doch selbstverständlich......


----------



## Fritz Bodosondo (2. März 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Deine Regierung etwa nicht mitgenommen zu HSV und CTF? Sowas... Dann beklag Dich auch nicht über harte Verhandlunge.   Die CTF war ja nun echt seeehr locker... Und ein Specialized-Fully war doch in Regierungsbegleitung dabei... Waren wir in einer Gruppe?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Det



HSV: ja, CTF: nein, zu lang/zu kalt   
Ich bin mit dem HT in der 2. Gruppe gefahren und mir wars zu schnell (wollte nur bis GA2 fahren). War aber trotzdem sehr schön, die Gegend wird nochmals bereist.   

Gruß

Fritz


----------



## Kaiowana (2. März 2004)

Fritz Bodosondo schrieb:
			
		

> HSV: ja, CTF: nein, zu lang/zu kalt
> Ich bin mit dem HT in der 2. Gruppe gefahren und mir wars zu schnell (wollte nur bis GA2 fahren). War aber trotzdem sehr schön, die Gegend wird nochmals bereist.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Hi,
dann bist Du doch optimal im Training.
Bist Du mit dabei?


----------



## Hanswurschtl (4. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich werde am Sonntag um 9 30 Uhr in Schenefeld mit dem Auto losfahren und mich Richtung Elbtunnel oder Elbbrücken begeben, um nach Meudelfitz zu kommen. 
In meinen Opel Kadett passt noch ein Rad + Fahrer rein. 
Deshalb die Frage: Soll ich jemanden mitnehmen, der ungefähr auf meinem Weg liegt, oder Kommt jemand von außerhalb und fährt durch Schenefeld oder die Umgebung und könnte dann mich mitnehmen? 

Ich müsste bis Freitag 14 Uhr bescheid wissen.


----------



## bofh_marc (4. März 2004)

Ich hab wohl Interesse und wohne in Harburg. Waere es fuer dich okay, wenn Du mich an irgendeiner Autobahnausfahrt aufsammelst (Heimfeld, Marmstorf, Harburg)? Dort kann ich noch mit dem Radl hinkommen.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Kaiowana (5. März 2004)

Mahlzeit werte Mitstreiter,
sowas lobe ich mir.   #
Das wird bestimmt ne nette Geschichte.
Wir fahren gegen 09:00 Uhr in Hasloh los - also sind wir ziemlich zeitgleich bei Hitzacker. Also können wir uns noch gemütlich einrollen.


----------



## ozei (5. März 2004)

<-- ist auch dabei   

Ich hoffe mal es gibt keinen Besenwagen  
Wo  findet das Rennen genau statt (der Link 1. ganz oben geht nicht) und wann werdet Ihr da sein?

mfg Michael


----------



## Kaiowana (5. März 2004)

Moin moin,
ab 11:00 Uhr wollen wir einrollen.


----------



## Beppo (6. März 2004)

Moin Moin,

@Michale: aus Lüneburg raus auf der B216 in Richtung Dannenberg. Kurz vor Dannenberg links nach Hitzacker. In Hitzacker wieder links halten und dann nach den kleinen Beschrifteten Bierdeckeln ausschau halten, die den Weg weiter weisen sollen. Meudelfitz liegt etwas außerhalb und auf dem Globus nicht eingezeichnet. Ich glaube da wohnt nur der Almöhi  

@ALL: bis dahin

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Beppo (7. März 2004)

Moin Moin,
mit dem Almöhi lag ich garnicht so falsch. Schnee und Eisglätte im Landkreis Lüneburg! Hier in Geesthacht sind es zur Zeit vielleicht 20mm Schnee in Hasloh 50mm, für den Nachmittag ist Regen angesagt...  
Die Streckenverhältnisse auf dem Kurs in Meudelfitz sind mit total egal, aber An.- und Abfahrt machen mir doch Sorgen. Kein Risiko...  

*Ich fahre nicht...!* 

Und damit wünsche ich allen einen schönen Sonnentag, das nächste Rennen kommt bestimmt.

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (7. März 2004)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> mit dem Almöhi lag ich garnicht so falsch. Schnee und Eisglätte im Landkreis Lüneburg! Hier in Geesthacht sind es zur Zeit vielleicht 20mm Schnee in Hasloh 50mm, für den Nachmittag ist Regen angesagt...
> Die Streckenverhältnisse auf dem Kurs in Meudelfitz sind mit total egal, aber An.- und Abfahrt machen mir doch Sorgen. Kein Risiko...
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich nichts hinzufügen... Geht mir genauso!  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## ozei (7. März 2004)

Dann bin ich ja wenigstens nicht das einzige Weichei   Ob überhaupt jemand fährt...


----------



## Martinbaby (7. März 2004)

Schade daß ich heute schon was vor habe,
das Rennen in Hitzacker hätte ich heute mit Sicherheit gewonnen 

Als einziger Teilnehmer...


----------



## ozei (7. März 2004)

Man sollte mal hinfahren als einziger fahren und die Preise alle Klassen einstecken


----------



## spacerider (7. März 2004)

Da wäre ich doch fast aus dem hohen Norden angereist. Dank Allrad wäre die Anreise ja kein Problem gewesen - Aber ich habe es ja geahnt und alleine kann ich ja auch zu Haus fahren.
Gruß an alle Weicheier
Martin


----------



## dirk f. (10. März 2004)

Tach zusammen,

war ein super Rennen am Sonntag; trotz oder vielleicht gerade wegen dem Schnee. Es waren 43 Leute am Start. Bilder und Ergebnisse gibt´s unter www.bikeshop-luechow.de,


----------

